# Small Pot Belly



## Jordan (Jul 8, 2021)

Anyone know where new small pot belly stoves can be had?  Would be willing to import if available.  Needing a hand full for upcoming historic reproduction work.

Clarke in the UK had one but has since been discontinued.

If moulds were available in the use or a foundry had them I would be willing to have them casted.


----------



## bholler (Jul 8, 2021)

Jordan said:


> Anyone know where new small pot belly stoves can be had?  Would be willing to import if available.  Needing a hand full for upcoming historic reproduction work.
> 
> Clarke in the UK had one but has since been discontinued.
> 
> ...


None are legal for sale in the us anymore


----------



## Jordan (Jul 8, 2021)

bholler said:


> None are legal for sale in the us anymore



I dont think importing them would be a problem if defined as "camp stove" or "decrative" only.

Most stoves are not EPA and UL certified for the US market.  I'm not interested in a stove meeting those standards for in home applications.


----------



## bholler (Jul 8, 2021)

Jordan said:


> I dont think importing them would be a problem if defined as "camp stove" or "decrative" only.
> 
> Most stoves are not EPA and UL certified for the US market.  I'm not interested in a stove meeting those standards for in home applications.


You could import antiques not new ones legally.   I am sure you could get away with it but really there are enough old ones around why bother?


----------



## Jordan (Jul 8, 2021)

I found larger ones for US sales by  USSC. but far too large.









						1869 Caboose Potbelly Coal Stove | US Stove Company
					

TEST




					www.usstove.com


----------



## Jordan (Jul 8, 2021)

bholler said:


> You could import antiques not new ones legally.   I am sure you could get away with it but really there are enough old ones around why bother?


Time and amount needed.  Its a real headache looking for this stuff.  Would be a full time job buying and shipping these for a few months.


----------



## bholler (Jul 8, 2021)

Jordan said:


> I found larger ones for US sales by  USSC. but far too large.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't believe they are still getting away with selling that pos.


----------



## begreen (Jul 8, 2021)

Look for used caboose stoves.


----------



## Jordan (Jul 8, 2021)

bholler said:


> I can't believe they are still getting away with selling that pos.



Like I said....Importing shouldn't be a problem.  Cheap Chinese stuff is part of our American heritage.


----------



## bholler (Jul 8, 2021)

Jordan said:


> Like I said....Importing shouldn't be a problem.  Cheap Chinese stuff is part of our American heritage.


It shouldn't be a problem unless you get caught.  You probably won't but you don't want to pay the fines if you do


----------



## Jordan (Jul 8, 2021)

bholler said:


> It shouldn't be a problem unless you get caught.  You probably won't but you don't want to pay the fines if you do


I think its illegal in use or sale not importing.  Also can be defined as "camp stove" for the purpose of resale.  Doesnt have to meet any requirements under that definition


----------



## begreen (Jul 8, 2021)

Jordan said:


> Cheap Chinese stuff is becoming part of our American heritage.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Jordan (Jul 8, 2021)

begreen said:


> Fixed that for you.


Haha....nice try.  I meant what I said.


----------



## bholler (Jul 8, 2021)

Jordan said:


> I think its illegal in use or sale not importing.  Also can be defined as "camp stove" for the purpose of resale.  Doesnt have to meet any requirements under that definition


The "camp stove" thing was eliminated with the last round of regulations because us stove co was taking advantage of it to sell their crap here.   I see they are now getting away with it by claiming it's only for coal.


----------



## Jordan (Jul 8, 2021)

bholler said:


> The "camp stove" thing was eliminated with the last round of regulations because us stove co was taking advantage of it to sell their crap here.   I see they are now getting away with it by claiming it's only for coal.


I'm sad to see that.  Unfortunately that means a lot of small stove makers like 'Navigator Stove Works' wont be in business.  Also a shame for those making great small stoves for marine use abroad wont be able to import.


----------



## Jordan (Jul 8, 2021)

bholler said:


> The "camp stove" thing was eliminated with the last round of regulations because us stove co was taking advantage of it to sell their crap here.   I see they are now getting away with it by claiming it's only for coal.


How are the 'outdoor and tent' stoves getting approval?


----------



## bholler (Jul 8, 2021)

Jordan said:


> How are the 'outdoor and tent' stoves getting approval?


They are small enough no one has bothered them yet.


----------



## bholler (Jul 8, 2021)

Jordan said:


> I'm sad to see that.  Unfortunately that means a lot of small stove makers like 'Navigator Stove Works' wont be in business.  Also a shame for those making great small stoves for marine use abroad wont be able to import.


Why should they not have to follow the same rules as all other manufacturers?


----------



## Hoytman (Jul 8, 2021)

Ben, be careful what you wish for. You might want to go camping some day and need a small camp stove or even build a camp fire, God forbid. SHhhhhhh...


----------



## bholler (Jul 8, 2021)

Hoytman said:


> Ben, be careful what you wish for. You might want to go camping some day and need a small camp stove or even build a camp fire, God forbid. SHhhhhhh...


No one is banning campfires.  And I go camping all the time no way in hell I would sleep next to one of the POS camp stoves.  I wouldn't have an issue with them getting an exemption for emissions.  The market is so small it wouldn't make any difference.  It is the safety issues that bother me.


----------



## clancey (Jul 8, 2021)

Ah I love those old pot belly stoves that they had in the railroad stations and I love those tiny stoves too and bholler you just have the wrong attitude about all those things as well as all those bear stoves...lol   clancey


----------



## bholler (Jul 8, 2021)

clancey said:


> Ah I love those old pot belly stoves that they had in the railroad stations and I love those tiny stoves too and bholler you just have the wrong attitude about all those things as well as all those bear stoves...lol   clancey


What things?  I have absolutely no problem with quality pot belly stoves.  The one he linked to is an absolutely horrible Chinese copy with terrible quality castings.  They are dangerous.

As far as fishers go I don't dislike them they are fine in the right situation I even have one I use occasionally in an out building.   But I would never heat my house with one they just aren't efficent enough for me to do that


----------



## clancey (Jul 8, 2021)

What do you think about these types of tiny stoves and I hope the company does not go out of business and I could see these in boats or even maybe tents....I think they are adorable...clancey


----------



## bholler (Jul 8, 2021)

clancey said:


> What do you think about these types of tiny stoves and I hope the company does not go out of business and I could see these in boats or even maybe tents....I think they are adorable...clancey



They make fantastic stoves for the purpose.  They even have one that is emissions compliant in Europe.   Don't think it is here yet


----------



## clancey (Jul 8, 2021)

Yea..... They should make a tiny bear stove too...Yes...Thanks...clancey lol


----------



## bholler (Jul 8, 2021)

clancey said:


> Yea..... They should make a tiny bear stove too...Yes...Thanks...clancey lol


That would be a huge step down for them


----------



## clancey (Jul 8, 2021)

Yea I agree but just a off shoot kind of new merchandise or another type of market to sell from..with their wonderful name-Fisher..I wonder who owns that company now...clancey


----------



## bholler (Jul 8, 2021)

clancey said:


> Yea I agree but just a off shoot kind of new merchandise or another type of market to sell from..with their wonderful name-Fisher..I wonder who owns that company now...clancey


I am sure someone owns the name But the company is long gone.   They didn't want to put the effort into improving their stoves to keep up with the times.


----------



## begreen (Jul 8, 2021)

bholler said:


> Why should they not have to follow the same rules as all other manufacturers?


Marine use. Dickinson, Navigator are still selling.


----------



## bholler (Jul 8, 2021)

begreen said:


> Marine use. Dickinson, Navigator are still selling.


Is there an exemption for marine use?   I know they cracked down on the "camp stoves" some I am assuming mainly because of us stove co.


----------



## begreen (Jul 8, 2021)

bholler said:


> Is there an exemption for marine use?   I know they cracked down on the "camp stoves" some I am assuming mainly because of us stove co.


They still sell them. 








						US Stove CCS18 Caribou Outfitter Camp Stove – 18 Inch | US Stove Company
					

Caribou Outfitter Camp Stove…




					www.usstove.com


----------



## Hoytman (Jul 9, 2021)

bholler said:


> No one is banning campfires.  And I go camping all the time no way in hell I would sleep next to one of the POS camp stoves.  I wouldn't have an issue with them getting an exemption for emissions.  The market is so small it wouldn't make any difference.  It is the safety issues that bother me.


You need to learn to live a little dangerously. LOL!!


----------



## Jordan (Jul 9, 2021)

Really a shame that the classic American Icon of a pot belly stove is not being continued in some way. 

I don't think Tent stoves should be held to the same standard.  Neither should small stoves for ships since there use is limited, volume of burn small,  and sale volume low.  Someone heating a small cabin on a ship should not be compared to the average home heated all winter with wood or coal.  We use different standards for emissions depending on industry and volume all the time.  Stoves shouldn't be any different.


----------



## bholler (Jul 9, 2021)

begreen said:


> They still sell them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was apparently mis informed.  But honestly that isn't the stove I have issue with.  It is actually a camp stove.   I had a problem with them selling the boxwood claiming it was a camp stove for years when it clearly wasn't.


----------



## bholler (Jul 9, 2021)

Jordan said:


> Really a shame that the classic American Icon of a pot belly stove is not being continued in some way.
> 
> I don't think Tent stoves should be held to the same standard.  Neither should small stoves for ships since there use is limited, volume of burn small,  and sale volume low.  Someone heating a small cabin on a ship should not be compared to the average home heated all winter with wood or coal.  We use different standards for emissions depending on industry and volume all the time.  Stoves shouldn't be any different.


Like I said before I really don't see a problem with an emissions exemption for actual camp or marine stoves.  But they need to have the safe safety testing.   My issue is with companies getting away with selling junk claiming it is a camp stove when it clearly isn't.


As far as the potbelly stove not being continued that is because there isn't enough market for them.  Heating with coal just isn't very common anymore and most people who do do it with plate steel stoves now.   The little market that is there is easily filled by the old stoves out there.   I see them as decorative pieces all the time.


----------



## clancey (Jul 9, 2021)

Yea just decorative now but that coal heating is in another category and does it last longer when your heating in the winter time as well as being able to get cleaner burning coal now..?  clancey


----------



## bholler (Jul 9, 2021)

clancey said:


> Yea just decorative now but that coal heating is in another category and does it last longer when your heating in the winter time as well as being able to get cleaner burning coal now..?  clancey


You can't get cleaner burning coal now than you could previously.   Anthracite is referred to as clean coal by many and yes it is cleaner than bituminous sub bituminous etc it is far from clean.  And it is nothing new at all.  The only way to really have clean coal is with stack scrubbers they use on power plants.


----------



## clancey (Jul 9, 2021)

Good information--thanks...but do they heat longer like "overnight" or something like that with less fill up?..clancey


----------



## bholler (Jul 9, 2021)

clancey said:


> Good information--thanks...but do they heat longer like "overnight" or something like that with less fill up?..clancey


Longer than some stoves yes not as long as others.   There are tons of woodstoves that easily burn overnight.  Some much longer.  But yes in general coal has longer burn time than wood.   The main benifit is ease of use which is why it was used so widely for a long time before oil and gas was easily available.  But it also comes with some drawbacks


----------



## Hoytman (Jul 9, 2021)

Here comes another closed thread.


----------



## bholler (Jul 9, 2021)

Hoytman said:


> Here comes another closed thread.


Only if people get nasty about things.   I am not a fan of coal but I try to be fair about giving the real pluses and minuses.


----------



## Hoytman (Jul 9, 2021)

Never mind...deleted it myself.


----------



## clancey (Jul 9, 2021)

When I moved into my house which is almost 100 years old they heated by coal I believe and someone told me that they used to bring trucks up a alley and dump it into your basement and they had buckets to retrieve it.. The heat piping in this house was really strange big old pipes going to the four different rooms out of the kitchen area...Is that coal heat did they cook with it too?  If it could be cleaned really well and used I would not mind having that to heat with especially if you had a air cleaner or something--they could make it work and it might be a whole bunch cheaper too...We are into a new age and those days are over and I really to tell you the truth don;t know if I am ready for it...lol lol  clancey


----------



## Jordan (Jul 9, 2021)

clancey said:


> Good information--thanks...but do they heat longer like "overnight" or something like that with less fill up?..clancey



I have never used coal since its not mined in my state.  In the past it was trained over.  Would love to have a load for overnight use since my home stove has a small firebox.

From my research folks get some really long burns with coal.  Ive read up to 24 hours.


----------



## bholler (Jul 9, 2021)

Jordan said:


> I have never used coal since its not mined in my state.  In the past it was trained over.  Would love to have a load for overnight use since my home stove has a small firebox.
> 
> From my research folks get some really long burns with coal.  Ive read up to 24 hours.


Yes easily 24 hours if not more at low heat output.  Btw you can also do that with some woodstoves as well.   

I heated our last house for a few years with a coal boiler.  And absolutely hated using coal.  But some people love it to each their own.   I still work on lots of coal units because I am in the middle of coal country in central pa.


----------



## clancey (Jul 9, 2021)

They should work on that technology and invest in it to clean it up so that we could use it...But wood stoves are just beautiful especially with all the ambiance that they give and my very very favorite is that Beri one but really expensive and those old fashion railroad coal stoves are just beautiful as well as all those bears--so strong looking---thanks...clancey


----------



## bholler (Jul 9, 2021)

clancey said:


> When I moved into my house which is almost 100 years old they heated by coal I believe and someone told me that they used to bring trucks up a alley and dump it into your basement and they had buckets to retrieve it.. The heat piping in this house was really strange big old pipes going to the four different rooms out of the kitchen area...Is that coal heat did they cook with it too?  If it could be cleaned really well and used I would not mind having that to heat with especially if you had a air cleaner or something--they could make it work and it might be a whole bunch cheaper too...We are into a new age and those days are over and I really to tell you the truth don;t know if I am ready for it...lol lol  clancey


They may have used a coal cook stove.   Being cheaper really depends on coal availability in your area


----------



## bholler (Jul 9, 2021)

clancey said:


> They should work on that technology and invest in it to clean it up so that we could use it...But wood stoves are just beautiful especially with all the ambiance that they give and my very very favorite is that Beri one but really expensive and those old fashion railroad coal stoves are just beautiful as well as all those bears--so strong looking---thanks...clancey


Clean up what?


----------



## clancey (Jul 9, 2021)

Those stack scrubbers that was in one of the postings..clancey


----------



## Jordan (Jul 9, 2021)

bholler said:


> Yes easily 24 hours if not more at low heat output.  Btw you can also do that with some woodstoves as well.
> 
> I heated our last house for a few years with a coal boiler.  And absolutely hated using coal.  But some people love it to each their own.   I still work on lots of coal units because I am in the middle of coal country in central pa.



Ive yet to find a small stove that has long burn times.  Thats when I think coal would be of good value but I dont know.  Would really like to find out.

The Petit Godin is a good example of a small coal stove that allows a deep stack of coal.  I imagine that would make for a long run time in a small size.  Jotul 507 is another.


----------



## bholler (Jul 9, 2021)

clancey said:


> Those stack scrubbers that was in one of the postings..clancey


Those are very large high maintenance items used industrially and you then have to dispose of all of the chemicals removed.  The fact is with the abundance of low cost natural gas coal no longer makes economic sense in most areas.   Here where we are in close proximity to high quality anthracite mines it still makes sense for home heating to some.   But not for many of the other things it was used for


----------



## bholler (Jul 9, 2021)

Jordan said:


> Ive yet to find a small stove that has long burn times.  Thats when I think coal would be of good value but I dont know.  Would really like to find out.
> 
> The Petit Godin is a good example of a small coal stove that allows a deep stack of coal.  I imagine that would make for a long run time in a small size.  Jotul 507 is another.


There are a few smaller cat stoves that give pretty long burn times.  But even with coal with a small stove if you stretch the available btus of that small load out a long time the btu output will be very low.  But the benifit of coal over wood is coal has many more btus for its volume than wood


----------

